# New Rescue: Mare and Day Old Foal- Nutrition



## tmorganna515 (Aug 16, 2022)

Hello- brand new here! We just took in a mama and her day old filly. We've always had full sized horses and are new to the "small" equine world and to lactating mares too. 

What are the essentials to know to make sure mama and baby are getting the nutrition they need? They're already on our dry lot . Any and all advice would be appreciated! 

Thank you!


----------



## Abby P (Aug 16, 2022)

There are some knowledgeable breeders who I am sure will chime in soon with good advice. I just came here to say: Must. Have. Pictures.


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 16, 2022)

Welcome to this wonderful insight from members. Everyone seems to be happy to help answer questions. I don't have knowledge to pass on to you but hopefully someone will respond to you. 
Was she a rescue? Or what is her story? I would love to see pictures. I hope that is not to much  I just love hearing about minis. A warm welcome from me and my minis


----------



## tmorganna515 (Aug 16, 2022)

We don't have a whole lot of information about her history, unfortunately. But she has been living around the corner from our farm for the past few weeks and I've just been so drawn to her every time I drive by. The folks that have her run a livestock auction house and were planning on running her through in the next few weeks. Well baby arrived last night and I just couldn't stand the thought of them getting separated, or worse. Thankful they'll never have to experience that. We have a small farm of all rescued animals that we just adore!

It was dusk by the time they got home to me, but here are a few pictures of them from earlier today! Just the sweetest little faces, I'm so in love!


----------



## MaryFlora (Aug 17, 2022)

I think we may all be in love, tmorganna!  You have a beautiful area for them too. 

Welcome and thank you for the photos!

You will get a lot of good advice for your new friends!


----------



## HersheyMint (Aug 17, 2022)

What beautiful minis! I'm so glad you took them in. They must fit right in with all your animals


----------



## Dragon Hill (Aug 18, 2022)

I've never had a mare with foal on a dry lot. Good grass provides quite a bit for lactating mares. I imagine good quality hay, along with some alfalfa hay or pellets or soaked cubes, and a good quality mare and foal feed (higher protein) will do the trick. Plus careful monitoring of her body condition and the baby's too. You did not mention the age or any health issues of the mare, but nursing foal takes a lot out of them.


----------



## tmorganna515 (Aug 18, 2022)

Dragon Hill said:


> I've never had a mare with foal on a dry lot. Good grass provides quite a bit for lactating mares. I imagine good quality hay, along with some alfalfa hay or pellets or soaked cubes, and a good quality mare and foal feed (higher protein) will do the trick. Plus careful monitoring of her body condition and the baby's too. You did not mention the age or any health issues of the mare, but nursing foal takes a lot out of them.


Thank you! She'll definitely be able to graze, just in a controlled setting. Most of her history is unknown, but my vet will be out tomorrow for a full exam!


----------

